# MassPort PD



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi, Im new here. I just discovered this site.. and love it.. I have been reading the previous posts in every forum and have been keeping busy. Any way. I applied to Massport and have made it through a couple of interviews, not sure what is going on right now but does anyone have any info as to if they hired who they wanted. Any Information would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks a lot. 
-Oaks


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Welcome to the site! My suggestion would be to call the department you applied to and inquire as to the status of your application.


----------



## MCPD617 (Oct 4, 2004)

Oakley, welcome to the site. Massport is hiring three, they have already decided on 2 of the candidates. I belive the third is still up in the air.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Does anyone know what the thier qualifications were that got them hired? I applied but never got an interview, I figure they must have looked at those with a FT academy


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: MassPort PD*



Mikey682 said:


> Does anyone know what the thier qualifications were that got them hired? I applied but never got an interview, I figure they must have looked at those with a FT academy


Or who donated the most $$$ to Senator So and So or Rep. Muckey Muck.........


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: re: MassPort PD*



soxrock75 said:


> Mikey682 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what the thier qualifications were that got them hired? I applied but never got an interview, I figure they must have looked at those with a FT academy
> ...


Well I have neither of those and I am waiting for a call back after my third interview...they require the SSPO academy. My fingers are still crossed...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

I was really hoping to get one of those positions, too bad, I guess Im starting a new job search.. Just curious, do you think they will send letters out to those who didn't get it?
-Oaks


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

Do we know if they have contacted anyone Yes or No yet??


----------



## MCPD617 (Oct 4, 2004)

I don't think so.


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks MCPD I can breathe a little easier now!!


----------

